# im Leben jedes deutschen Mannes / eines jeden deutschen Mannes



## Korba007

Hallo

Was ist korrekt? Z.B.

Familie ist wichtig im Leben jedes deutschen Mannes 

Oder

Familie ist wichtig im Leben eines jeden deutschen Mannes?


Danke für alle Antworten


----------



## Frieder

Beide sind korrekt. Der zweite Satz klingt fast ein wenig pathetisch.


----------



## Kajjo

Korba007 said:


> Familie ist wichtig im Leben jedes deutschen Mannes.
> Familie ist wichtig im Leben eines jeden deutschen Mannes.


Beide sind richtig. Version 2 klingt (siehe Frieder, #2) etwas gestelzt / pathetisch / gewollt tiefgründig.

alternativ:

_Familie ist für jeden deutschen Mann wichtig.
<abstrakt: eine Familie zu haben>_

oder in etwas anderer Bedeutung:

_Seine Familie ist jedem deutschen Mann wichtig.
Jedem deutschen Mann ist seine Familie wichtig.
<konkret: seine vorhandene, eigene Familie>
_


----------



## Korba007

Kajjo said:


> Beide sind richtig. Version 2 klingt (siehe Frieder, #2) etwas gestelzt / pathetisch / gewollt tiefgründig.
> 
> alternativ:
> 
> _Familie ist für jeden deutschen Mann wichtig.
> <abstrakt: eine Familie zu haben>_
> 
> oder in etwas anderer Bedeutung:
> 
> _Seine Familie ist jedem deutschen Mann wichtig.
> Jedem deutschen Mann ist seine Familie wichtig.
> <konkret: seine vorhandene, eigene Familie>_


Ein anderes Beispiel:

Im Leben jedes Deutschen 

Oder

Im Leben eines jeden deutschen

?


----------



## Kajjo

Korba007 said:


> Im Leben jedes Deutschen
> Im Leben eines jeden Deutschen


Verwende NICHT "eines" -- es fügt eine gestelzte, pathetische Konnotation hinzu. Der Satz ist OHNE den unbestimmten Artikel alltagstauglicher.


----------



## Hutschi

In bewusst gehobener Sprache wäre_ im Leben eines jeden Deutschen _ möglich.

_Im Leben eines jeden Deutschen kommt einmal eine Zeit, in der er auf sein Leben zurück schaut. = pathetisch-gehobener Stil ("gestelzt" ist eine Art pejorative Bezeichnung für gehobenen oder für bürokratischen Stil)._
_Im Leben jedes Deutschen ändert sich ständig etwas. = "normaler Stil"_
_
_


----------



## Korba007

Kajjo said:


> Verwende NICHT "eines" -- es fügt eine gestelzte, pathetische Konnotation hinzu. Der Satz ist OHNE den unbestimmten Artikel alltagstauglicher.



Prima und ist es wenn "jedes" oder "jeder" allein steht? Bei Canoonet lese ich:

Der Beitrag jedes der daran teilnimmt-nicht korrekt

der Beitrag eines jeden der daran teilnimmt-korrekt.

Bezieht sich das auf Feminimum?

Der Beitrag jeder die daran teilnimmt

Oder

Der Beitrag einer jeden die daran teilnimmt?


----------



## Demiurg

Korba007 said:


> Prima und ist es wenn "jedes" oder "jeder" allein steht? Bei Canoonet lese ich:
> 
> Der Beitrag jedes der daran teilnimmt-nicht korrekt
> 
> der Beitrag eines jeden der daran teilnimmt-korrekt.


In diesem Fall wird normalerweise _von_ + Dativ verwendet. 

_Der Beitrag von jedem, der daran teilnimmt ...
Der Beitrag von jeder, die daran teilnimmt ..._


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Seine Familie ist jedem deutschen Mann wichtig.
> Jedem deutschen Mann ist seine Familie wichtig.


 Ist die erste Variante (mit vorgestelltem Possessivpronomen) tatsächlich einwandfrei? Im Englischen wäre das falsch:

_His family is important to every German man. _ (außer wenn es sich um die Familie von jemandem anderen handelt, der nicht zu der Gruppe „every German man“ gehört) 

_Every German man values his family. _


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> tatsächlich einwandfrei?


Ich sehe nicht, wo da ein Problem sein könnte. Die Frage wäre eher, in welchem Kontext man diese Reihenfolge und die betonte Position 1 wählen würde.

_Sein Hund ist ihm wichtig, seine Frau nicht so sehr. <very idiomatic>_


----------



## Hutschi

Korba007 said:


> Prima und ist es wenn "jedes" oder "jeder" allein steht? Bei Canoonet lese ich:
> 
> Der Beitrag jedes*,* der daran teilnimmt - nicht korrekt
> 
> der Beitrag eines jeden*,* der daran teilnimmt - korrekt.
> 
> Bezieht sich das auf Feminimum?


Es ist Maskulinum, aber wird als generisches Maskulinum auch für Frauen und Kinder verwendet. (Zwitter und Ungeschlechtlichkeit werden hier auch implizit behandelt.)



> Der Beitrag jeder, die daran teilnimmt
> 
> Oder
> 
> _Der Beitrag einer jeden, die daran teilnimmt?_


Das ist explizites Feminimum. Das natürliche Geschlecht ist weiblich.

Vergleiche aber: _Der Beitrag einer jeden Person/jeder Person, die daran teilnimmt:_
Das ist generisches Feminimum. Das natürliche Geschlecht einer Person kann männlich oder weiblich sein. (Zwitter und Ungeschlechtlichkeit werden hier auch implizit behandelt.)

Eine Form, die eindeutig nur für Männer gilt, gibt es hier grammatisch nicht. Man müsste es extra erwähnen: 
_Der Beitrag eines jeden Mannes/jedes Mannes, der daran teilnimmt ..._


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Ich sehe nicht, wo da ein Problem sein könnte.


 In English you can't use "his" unless the person being referred to is already known.

Here is a German man.  His family is important to him.  

His family is important to the German man.  

Here is a Russian man.  His family is important to the German man.  


Kajjo said:


> Sein Hund ist ihm wichtig, seine Frau nicht so sehr.


 This is different.  Here we already know who is being referred to; both "sein" and "ihm" refer to someone already known.  In your sentence, though, "seine" is used before we know who it's referring to; that comes later.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> _His family is important to every German man. _


I had never thought about this, and thank you for teaching me something new. Just one question: would it be correct to drop ''his'' altogether?
_Family is important to every German man_
or would you understand  ''family in general, the concept of family'', i.e. not referring to his particular family...?


----------



## Hutschi

Indeed, in German it is possible to have forward references.

_Seine Familie ist jedem deutschen Mann wichtig._
_Seine Familie ist Anton sehr wichtig._

The rule is usually a short distance. 
And it is important that there is not a backward reference is available, making it fuzzy.


----------



## Hutschi

bearded said:


> I had never thought about this, and thank you for teaching me something new. Just one question: would it be correct to drop ''his'' altogether?
> _Family is important to every German man_
> or would you understand  ''family in general, the concept of family'', i.e. not referring to his particular family...?


This is possible, and it has a more general meaning. It is also often valid, if there is no family at all.

It is basically the concept of an own family (Familie) vs. the own family (die/seine Familie).


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Verwende NICHT "eines" -- es fügt eine gestelzte, pathetische Konnotation hinzu. Der Satz ist OHNE den unbestimmten Artikel alltagstauglicher.


Woher weißt Du, dass ihm um eine "alltagstaugliche" Formulierung geht?

Außerdem teile ich deine Abneigung gegen den Ausdruck _im Leben eines jeden Deutschen_ nicht. Für mich ist sie als Verstärkung von _im Leben jedes Deutschen_ auch in nicht gehobener Sprache wenig auffällig.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Abneigung gegen den Ausdruck _im Leben eines jeden Deutschen_


Ich habe gar keine Abneigung dagegen, aber in der Alltagssprache ist so eine Formulierung doch eher selten. Nur in gehobener oder gebildeter Sprache werden solche Formulierungen verwendet.



berndf said:


> Verstärkung von _im Leben jedes Deutschen_ auch in nicht gehobener Sprache wenig auffällig


Hm, mir fällt es auf. Je nach Kontext durchaus positiv, aber es ist nicht Alltagssprache.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Kajjo said:


> _Familie ist für jeden deutschen Mann wichtig.
> <abstrakt: eine Familie zu haben>_


Vielleicht auch: das Familienleben.


Kajjo said:


> Seine Familie ist jedem deutschen Mann wichtig.


Ich glaube, man könnte auch einfach sagen: „Die Familie ist jedem deutschen Mann wichtig“; „Die Familie“ = seine Familie.

Ein Standardbeispiel:
"All the boys were standing there with *their* caps on *their* heads." –
„Alle Jungen standen da mit *der* Mütze auf *dem* Kopf.“ (Aus Wolf Friederich: _Technik des Übersetzens_, S. 30).


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> _Family is important to every German man_


 This is correct. 


bearded said:


> would you understand ''family in general, the concept of family'', i.e. not referring to his particular family...?


 It’s family in general, and it implies his particular family.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Ich sehe nicht, wo da ein Problem sein könnte. Die Frage wäre eher, in welchem Kontext man diese Reihenfolge und die betonte Position 1 wählen würde.
> _*Sein* Hund ist *ihm *wichtig, seine Frau nicht so sehr. <very idiomatic>_


Das Pronomen beweist, dass klar ist, auf wen sich "sein" + "ihm" bezieht ("er" wurde im vorhergehenden Satz erwähnt).
_Dieser _Satz ist einwandfrei.

Dagegen


elroy said:


> Ist die erste Variante (mit vorgestelltem Possessivpronomen) tatsächlich einwandfrei? Im Englischen wäre das falsch:
> 
> _His family is important to every German man. _ (außer wenn es sich um die Familie von jemandem anderen handelt, der nicht zu der Gruppe „every German man“ gehört)
> 
> _Every German man values his family. _


 bin ich mit elroy einverstanden:


Kajjo said:


> 1) _Seine Familie ist jedem deutschen Mann wichtig._
> 2) _Jedem deutschen Mann ist seine Familie wichtig._


N°1) halte ich nicht für guten Stil.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> ...
> 
> N°1) halte ich nicht für guten Stil.



Liegt das an "jedem deutschen Mann"?
Würdest Du vorziehen:
"Seine Familie ist jedem deutschen Manne wichtig." (wegen gehobener Sprache)?
Oder stört Dich "jedem _deutschen _Mann" in dieser Wortstellung?


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Liegt das an "jedem deutschen Mann"?


Nein, es liegt daran, dass der Satz mit einem Possesivpronomen anfängt, obwohl vom Objekt desselben noch nicht geredet wurde. 
Das beanstandet/ hinterfragt doch elroy (m.E. zu Recht).


----------



## Hutschi

Danke, Claude. Also  liegt es an der Rückwärtsreferenz von "Mann". Man muss bei "seine" warten, bis klar ist, was es bedeutet.
Ich denke, das ist als rhetorisches Mittel möglich und durchaus üblich, aber tatsächlich für Sprachlerner nicht zu empfehlen und auch kein einfaches oder vereinfachtes Deutsch.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Nein, es liegt daran, dass der Satz mit einem Possesivpronomen anfängt, obwohl vom Objekt desselben noch nicht geredet wurde.


Das ist im Deutschen doch aber kein Problem. Der Satz klingt für mich völlig in Ordnung, passenden Kontext vorausgesetzt. Natürlich ist die invertierte Reihenfolge schon stark markiert, aber doch nicht grammatisch falsch. Da lasst Ihr Euch vom Englischen oder Französischen in die Irre führen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Natürlich ist die invertierte Reihenfolge schon stark markiert, aber doch nicht grammatisch falsch.


Falsch nicht, das habe ich auch nie behauptet, aber


JClaudeK said:


> N°1) halte ich nicht für guten Stil.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Falsch nicht, das habe ich auch nie behauptet, aber ...


Ich denke, es hängt vom Kontext ab.


----------

